# Beading....good or bad???



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Beading looks great BUT if you have a black car and the sun comes out, your often then left with loads of marks all over the car its not such a great look.

Personally I would prefer someone come out with a wax which meant the water sheeted off than beeded off. That way if there was any residue left on the car when it dried it out it would be uniformly spread rather than left in really obvious bead marks all over the car.

My neighbour once washed his black car the same day I did, I polished and waxed it but he just cleaned it so mine was obviously much cleaner looking although his was a new car so still in fairly good nick. That evening it rained, in the morning if you looked at the two cars, his 'looked' cleaner because there was not loads of obviously collections of contaminants on the paint.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

that where I believe sealants have the slight upper hand, as due to the synthetic properties they don't deteriorate as quickly as some natural waxes do and I find leave these water marks..whether this is due to the fact that microscopically they form a tighter bond and don't bead as well as the natural waxes which bond microscopically rough and therefore bead better, I don't know..but this is a good example where your quick detailer is put to use after a down pour or the neighbours sprinkler :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I found using a normal wax (such as megs 16) I had terrible dusty water marks after rain but with sealants (specifically Zaino Z2) they are nowhere near as bad.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Gleams said:


> that where I believe sealants have the slight upper hand, as due to the synthetic properties they don't deteriorate as quickly as some natural waxes do and I find leave these water marks..whether this is due to the fact that microscopically they form a tighter bond and don't bead as well as the natural waxes which bond microscopically rough and therefore bead better, I don't know..but this is a good example where your quick detailer is put to use after a down pour or the neighbours sprinkler :thumb:


Tell me about it, not used the Z4 for a while........... Took it work yesterday its all water marked and looks a mess while the freelander which live outside looks clean still......

Z4 wearing Vintage v Freelander wearing Z2....


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I prefer protection that sheets personally.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

sealants and waxes will both bead and sheet water depending on how the water got there. ie, rain or open hose. 

even a well preped unprotected car will bead.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad i`m not the only one with problem. I`ve never understood why people get excited about beading. I too in fact have become excited about seeing the beads on the car, but unless the car has just been cleaned and wax, i`m always left with little round marks persumeable where the dust has been built up in the bead and then dried.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just treated my new to me motor with angelwax at the weekend. not seen the beading yet but it's raining now so will in the morning. Might even get a pic.


----------



## adchesney (Jun 5, 2008)

Dear Chisai

Pic would be great.

I would apprecaite any views on angelwax

ANDREW


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I always thought beading was better as it lifted the dirt and dust from the surface in the beads?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

would rather have the water beading than sitting flat on the panels doin god knows what, understand where your comin from with regards to dust spots though. Sheeting is handy when washing/rinsing but thats with large amounts of water not drops. theres usually a neg side to everything and thats it on this occasion i guess


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I love beading and sheeting and waxyness/sealantness :thumb:

My Mrs thinks im Uber sad when i look out of the window when it's raining and comment on my beads :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Showshine said:


> My Mrs thinks im Uber sad when i look out of the window when it's raining and comment on my beads :thumb:


Snap!!


----------



## jimboc (Apr 13, 2010)

my wife is the exact same, she thinks im some kind of bloody sadist as well, direct quote from her "are you not right in the head? you spend hours cleaning that bloody car and your like a kid on xmas morning when it rains, all so you can see those bloody beads"
she's got a point, i'm just waiting on her asking me to pick between her and the kids and my tin of colly in the garage!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

jimboc said:


> my wife is the exact same, she thinks im some kind of bloody sadist as well, direct quote from her "are you not right in the head? you spend hours cleaning that bloody car and your like a kid on xmas morning when it rains, all so you can see those bloody beads"
> she's got a point, *i'm just waiting on her asking me to pick between her and the kids and my tin of colly in the garage!!*


Well, Tell her you'll see the kids at weekends then - hardly a choice is it? 

Just live in your man cave with your wax and detailing gear :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

adchesney said:


> Dear Chisai
> 
> Pic would be great.
> 
> ...


Maybe not the best, but a start. They also do an angelwax for silver cars that could prove to be effective.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chisai said:


> Maybe not the best, but a start. They also do an *angelwax for silver cars* that could prove to be effective.


that'll be marketing, any wax is fine on any colour


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, agree with that, but some makers promote different waxes that are more suitable for a particular colour. Actually thinking about some Orange Crush for myself at the mo.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

im aware of that (hence marketing), but i doubt very much you'd see a difference between any dodo waxes, apart from maybe SN (for example) on your car, provided its well prepped first..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Well, Tell her you'll see the kids at weekends then - hardly a choice is it?
> 
> Just live in your man cave with your wax and detailing gear :thumb:


Hang on you need the weekend for detailing dont you:lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheers -Kev- , I am only a keen amateur and your advice is very helpful, I suppose wax just leaves a clear protective coating at the end of the day and it really doesn't matter what colour it starts out as. All boils down to the protection from the carnauba %age.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

waxes can alter the looks imo, albeit only slightly if the paint is in good condition. once you get into the more expensive range of waxes (say £50+) the results are better imo (having used celeste dettaglio last weekend, i believe its left a nicer look than lusso oro on my car. the car also seems to of stayed a bit cleaner than normal..). as with most things, it boils down to personal preference, and particually with waxes your budget as to what you use


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kev, do you think you wanted to see a better result because you just spent £x and if you didn't you would have wasted your money. 

Don't get me wrong, I have done it. It's just that looks aren't firstly what I look for in a wax. I think the looks come from the previous stages then I want a wax that I enjoy applying and I do like to use a wax that I need to get the application just right. I then like it bead evenly so I can see it's working, then I like it to clean easy when the time comes around then I like it to look a million dollars. Because my cars have been white recently that may have something to do with it. I tried sealants because they are meant to be more clinical in the looks department, and maybe they are, but I missed the working of the wax, which I really do enjoy.

But looks wise, it would be hard to spot the difference on a freshly done car (White)

Thoughts?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> Kev, do you think you wanted to see a better result because you just spent £x and if you didn't you would have wasted your money.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have done it. It's just that looks aren't firstly what I look for in a wax. I think the looks come from the previous stages then I want a wax that I enjoy applying and I do like to use a wax that I need to get the application just right. I then like it bead evenly so I can see it's working, then I like it to clean easy when the time comes around then I like it to look a million dollars. Because my cars have been white recently that may have something to do with it. I tried sealants because they are meant to be more clinical in the looks department, and maybe they are, but I missed the working of the wax, which I really do enjoy.
> 
> ...


i was'nt expecting the celeste dettaglio to improve the looks of my car - but IMO its increased the depth more than lusso oro did (my next most expensive wax). its also kept the car a wee bit cleaner than said other wax did. as far as im concerned, worth the money


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> i was'nt expecting the celeste dettaglio to improve the looks of my car - but IMO its increased the depth more than lusso oro did (my next most expensive wax). its also kept the car a wee bit cleaner than said other wax did. as far as im concerned, worth the money


At the end of the day, that is the only thing that matters. This is a hobby for me, and, if I can afford it and it gives me pleasure, I don't consider anything I spend on my products to be a waste of money. Even something as simple as getting a new wax can renew my interest in the process so results aside I get a lot out of it.

When I hear the likes of yourself give an informed opinion on a product enough time it makes me think I need to try that for myself. :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

eddiel34 said:


> At the end of the day, that is the only thing that matters. This is a hobby for me, and, if I can afford it and it gives me pleasure, I don't consider anything I spend on my products to be a waste of money. Even something as simple as getting a new wax can renew my interest in the process so results aside I get a lot out of it.
> 
> When I hear the likes of yourself give an informed opinion on a product enough time it makes me think I need to try that for myself. :thumb:


Yep Kev's opinion's are always very useful and spot on, he's responsible for my journey on this hooby, and my increase in spending on it! (only joking!)....

However, completely agree with you, you're right - as a hobby all that matters is it gives us pleasure, then it's worth the money (we're not trying to get a financial return on it). The thing I find strangest with this and my other hobby (which is far more costly) is people often want to comment on value for money, this that and the other in terms of spending on it. Yep I rarely, if ever, here someone debating whether a night out at goodness knows what cost is 'worth it', it's just socially accepted that's what people do - and why?, answer, to enjoy themselves! So if this gives us pleasure so what if a tub of wax costs hundreds or even more....

OP, beading, umm I guess you either love it or hate it, and yes it can leave water marks. I don't think you're get perfection after waxing/sealant and then rain whichever you prefer....at least water marks gives you an excuse to do it again!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> At the end of the day, that is the only thing that matters. This is a hobby for me, and, if I can afford it and it gives me pleasure, I don't consider anything I spend on my products to be a waste of money. Even something as simple as getting a new wax can renew my interest in the process so results aside I get a lot out of it.
> 
> When I hear the likes of yourself give an informed opinion on a product enough time it makes me think I need to try that for myself. :thumb:


thanks eddie, i try to give as un-biased opinion on products i use as possible


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Its a catch 22 situation. I love it when it rains and my car is beading (the only car on the street, neighbours think I'm mad the amount of time I spend on it). I can live with the slight water marks. She is currently wearing a cg petes 53 and looks like a high price whore wearing black lingerie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

shaqs77 said:


> Its a catch 22 situation. I love it when it rains and my car is beading (the only car on the street, neighbours think I'm mad the amount of time I spend on it). I can live with the slight water marks. She is currently wearing a cg petes 53 *and looks like a high price whore wearing black lingerie*!!!!!!!!!!


nice way of describing it :lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

shaqs77 said:


> Its a catch 22 situation. I love it when it rains and my car is beading (the only car on the street, neighbours think I'm mad the amount of time I spend on it). I can live with the slight water marks. She is currently wearing a cg petes 53 and looks *like a high price whore wearing black lingerie!!!!!!!!!!*


Crikey, now that could result in the people with the white vans coming round to collect you! I hope you don't stand behind curtains peering through the gaps looking at the car and getting over excited? :doublesho

Maybe Pete's 53 could add that statement to their advertising blurb - you're car will look like ....!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

chisai said:


> Cheers -Kev- , I am only a keen amateur and your advice is very helpful, I suppose wax just leaves a clear protective coating at the end of the day and it really doesn't matter what colour it starts out as. All boils down to the protection from the carnauba %age.


I'm afraid the higher the carnauba % the less protection you have! Carnauba is used in the manufacture of car wax to give gloss and shine that is only temporary and offers very little (if any) durability. Other waxes offer durability and if the manufacturer has got the balance of these key waxes spot on then you will find you can have an excellent product that doesnt need to cost the earth. If I told you that the tubs and labels of these high priced waxes cost more than their contents...would you be shocked, stunned or just surprised?!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

heres mine after 3 coats of colli!!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Have a look at dodo juice time to dry.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

angelw said:


> I'm afraid the higher the carnauba % the less protection you have! Carnauba is used in the manufacture of car wax to give gloss and shine that is only temporary and offers very little (if any) durability. Other waxes offer durability and if the manufacturer has got the balance of these key waxes spot on then you will find you can have an excellent product that doesnt need to cost the earth. If I told you that the tubs and labels of these high priced waxes cost more than their contents...would you be shocked, stunned or just surprised?!


I thought carnauba was the protection bit? Brazilian rain forests? Hardest natural substance in the world? Its the oils in the wax which give the glossiness and wetness...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

angelw said:


> If I told you that the tubs and labels of these high priced waxes cost more than their contents...would you be shocked, stunned or just surprised?!


Doesn't surprise me one bit. Happens everywhere i.e. go buy a 15K Tiffany's ring and then take it to an independent jewelers and see how much they say its actually worth.


----------

